# Least cal u carry



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Long debate but ur EDC what would be smallest caliber u carry and ad situation 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

any caliber is better than no caliber.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

My instructor made a good point on this question- would you want to pick a fight with a guy or gal holding a .22?

My answer- nope!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

if i didnt have a choice, anything i could get really.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

22lr has been effective many times over the years I have followed the subject.

.327 Federal Magnum is the smallest I use.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

.38spl. is what I feel comfortable with. I figure that a crazed drug user may not feel a .22 right away. I like a little more bullet.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The smallest I carry is 9mm. The smallest I would carry is .38 in a follow point.

.22 can be effective, especially at close range. Sometimes more so than larger calibers. I've seen a guy shot 9 times with a 9mm and survive with no debilitating injuries. I have also seen a few people get shot once with a .22 and die because of massive internal injuries, and one with zero stopping power and some flesh wounds.

The difference in these were that the 9mm shots were bad placement so nothing major was hit and the bullets went thru and thru, except 1 that stored in the guys stomach causing a (sp)colostomy bag for a while, but he's good now. The .22 single shots, one hit the top of the top of the hip bone then traveled up through the torso, through the diaphram, and stopped in a lung. The second was a head shot where the bullet entered the crown of the head, bounced around and lodged in the roof of the mouth. Both DOA.

Growing up, my dad worked with a guy who's wife was cheating on him.she decided to shoot him one night, took a .22 revolver and fired 3 or 4 shots into his chest, pointblank while he was asleep on the couch. He best her with a lamp, called 911 and passes out before the got there. He was fine after the wounds healed.

For me personally, I believe that if I ever have to fire my weapon I can trust my training and place my shot(s) correctly. I won't say a .22 isn't capable but I have issues with it's reliability.

Mr. A


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Personnaly I carry a 9mm, Kahr PM9 it is as small as the 380's and 1/3 more punch. My daughter carries a 22, my son-in-law carries a 45, 1911, my son and daughter-in-law both carry glock 19's. We each have our own reasons my main reason is I wear cargo pants most of the time and can pocket carry in the cargo pocket totally concealed, and comfrontable. In the winter when wearing a jacket I sometimes carry a springfield micro 45 or a glock 19 outside in a belt holster. I am sure my daughter with her P22 would be just as dangerous and frightning. Having any gun is better than having none. On the other hand if I could conceal my AR that would be my CCW,LOL


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

My EDC is .40 but the absolute smallest would be .380. Having recently read that some 22 mag rounds have similar performance to .380, it's just not something I would trust my life with. 

I've pocket carried my wife's Bodyguard .380 numerous times loaded with Hornady Critical Defense rounds. Ballistic performance is good, and it meets rule #1 of getting into a gun fight... Have a gun.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I have seen people stop an attacker with a solid right hand to the face. I'm sure just about any caliber would be just as effective.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I carry a Ruger Redhawk Stainless 44 Magnum with a 8 in. barrel , Bomar gold dot front sight in a Kydex in the pants holster. I feel that will stop about anything.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

C.Keith&Co said:


> I carry a Ruger Redhawk Stainless 44 Magnum with a 8 in. barrel , Bomar gold dot front sight in a Kydex in the pants holster. I feel that will stop about anything.


You are loaded for bear no doubt.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I carry a .38 special. I wouldn't want to go any smaller than that. If my wife ever gets her concealed carry license, i'll probably give that to her and get something a bit bigger.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

C.Keith&Co said:


> I carry a Ruger Redhawk Stainless 44 Magnum with a 8 in. barrel , Bomar gold dot front sight in a Kydex in the pants holster. I feel that will stop about anything.


Dude, I hunt dear with a similar revolver! When you carry it..... Do you feel lucky? LOL. In all seriousness, how do you conceal such a weapon? I tried to conceal my Raging Bull but couldn't do it. I'm 6'4", 250#.

Mr. A


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> My instructor made a good point on this question- would you want to pick a fight with a guy or gal holding a .22?
> 
> My answer- nope!


I carry bigger than that but exactly 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

C.Keith&Co said:


> I carry a Ruger Redhawk Stainless 44 Magnum with a 8 in. barrel , Bomar gold dot front sight in a Kydex in the pants holster. I feel that will stop about anything.


 Buddy, if I tried to pack a cannon like that my draws would fall down after about two steps! lol!!!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't always carry but when lightly dressed in shorts etc. I often carry grampa's 1908 Colt .25 auto with hollow points. Beats nuttin' at all


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> View attachment 76577
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


just one shot to my girlfriends knee cap was all it took.lol.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

30+ years ago I had a young man come up to my cruiser and wanted his father-in law arrested. He then told me he had shot him in the head while in a headlock (point blank). I asked if was if he was injured and he showed me a small pimple like wound in the top of his head after searching and parting a large afro. While investigating I impounded the father-in-laws .25 automatic. I would rather have a 22lr anyday, a .25 is just barly better than a Red Ryder BBgun.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes its heavy to carry around- I have to wear a belt and the Kydex holster has a loop over the top for my belt to go through. I stand 6' tall and weigh 250 pounds sounds funny but I can hide it pretty good with my tee shirt out. cant sit down though. first time my friend Earl seen it he asked me if I was happy to see him or is that a 44 in my pants LOL


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

leupy said:


> 30+ years ago I had a young man come up to my cruiser and wanted his father-in law arrested. He then told me he had shot him in the head while in a headlock (point blank). I asked if was if he was injured and he showed me a small pimple like wound in the top of his head after searching and parting a large afro. While investigating I impounded the father-in-laws .25 automatic. I would rather have a 22lr anyday, a .25 is just barly better than a Red Ryder BBgun.


That is a great story

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

leupy said:


> 30+ years ago I had a young man come up to my cruiser and wanted his father-in law arrested. He then told me he had shot him in the head while in a headlock (point blank). I asked if was if he was injured and he showed me a small pimple like wound in the top of his head after searching and parting a large afro. While investigating I impounded the father-in-laws .25 automatic. I would rather have a 22lr anyday, a .25 is just barly better than a Red Ryder BBgun.


ballistics and range tests don't back up your claim about the .25 being barely better then a bb gun.

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57683


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am only relay what I have seen but I agree that the .25 is less likely to jam. I will stick with my Kahr PM9.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

This is a story of self control and marksmanship with an itsy bitsy shooter by a man against a fierce predator. 
What is the smallest caliber you trust to protect yourself? 

The Beretta Jetfire .25 :

While out hiking in Montana with my girlfriend we were surprised by a huge grizzly bear charging at us from out of nowhere. 

She must have been protecting her cubs because she was extremely aggressive. 

If I had not had my little Beretta Jetfire with me I would not be here today! 

Just one shot to my girlfriend's knee cap was all it took. The bear got her and I was able to escape by just walking away at a brisk pace. 

It's one of the best pistols in my collection.


----------



## swohiodave (Jul 5, 2013)

Personally I do not want to go smaller than 9mm but as many will point out shot placement is the key.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Carry a 9mm and back it up with a .380


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

swohiodave said:


> Personally I do not want to go smaller than 9mm but as many will point out shot placement is the key.


BINGO! .45 or .380 hit where you're aiming it will be effective.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

boatnut!  bwahahaha!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

IGbullshark said:


> any caliber is better than no caliber.



Yup!

Nik


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

9MM at a minimum but my everyday carry is 45acp


----------

